# Suche Programmierkabel für IDEC Micro-1 SPS



## Holzwurm56 (5 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche ein Programmierkabel mit Programmiersoftware für eine
SPS IDEC Micro-1. Hat jemand so etwas und will es verkaufen
oder würde es verleihen?
MfG
Hans


----------



## phreakyfreaky (12 April 2022)

Hallo

Frage hast du was gefunden? Hattest du Erfolg beim ersetzen?

Hätte auch interesse am auslesen einer solchen SPS.

lg


----------



## Gleichstromer (12 April 2022)

Evtl. kann dir die Fa. ATM-Electronic weiterhelfen.


----------

